# Vitamin B12 Injections, has anyone tried it?



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

As title says. Has anyone tried using this, for what reasons, length of time, results, dose etc???

Have just ordered some from Synthetek as I have anemia meaning i have a low red blood cell count so this should help with that, and also help my poor apetite.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

yee i use it, but just get tideous of so much pinning, i need to start using it properly again as i did feel gd wen using it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

XJPX said:


> yee i use it, but just get tideous of so much pinning, i need to start using it properly again as i did feel gd wen using it


Exactly what i wanted to hear. I agree on what your saying as its just another jab to add to the list. Its only qtwice per week though isnt it jordon, and can be done sub-q???

The way i read it was to do 1ml a day for 7 days then just once or twice per week.

Just hope to god it helps my red blood cell count as its making me feel shocking all the time.

How was your appetite improved.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I start 1ml for the first week then 2ml twice per week, depends on how I feel.

As appetite goes, no didnt notice any difference, I did feel slightly more energetic and refreshed though, I also found my breathing and stamina slightly improved but for the small benefits it gave me, it wasnt worth the pinning anymore.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

andysutils said:


> I start 1ml for the first week then 2ml twice per week, depends on how I feel.
> 
> As appetite goes, no didnt notice any difference, I did feel slightly more energetic and refreshed though, I also found my breathing and stamina slightly improved but for the small benefits it gave me, it wasnt worth the pinning anymore.


 #

Gutted, not what i wanted to hear lol. Just need appetite back, nearly throwing up eating chicken and rice here! Thanks for the input.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Athletes like cyclists use EPO to increase RBC. Worth looking into maybe?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I do 2ml twice a week by synthetek if i remember I just use slin pin and do r and l delt, I feel better but then that could be GHRP but in general appetite has slight increase which is good as I am slighly injured which means training / structure not been great and in PCT LOL


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

been using this vet product. First few days 1ml per day, now 1 ml e2d

Cyanocobalamin Ph.Eur, 500 micrograms/ml: http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Intravit-B12-Injection-100ml/productinfo/INTRA100/

def getting good appetite boosts also good energy and focus when lifting. "Feel good".

you have mail btw

I think 1ml is too much for subq and I also dont think it's absorbed properly, best is deep muscle but I do IM with slin pin and seems to work.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Kieran what type of anaemia do you have?

Microcytic or macrocytic

VitB12 injections will only help in macrocytic anaemia.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks all, well they should be here soon anyway. I am not sure on the type of annemia, im awaiting blood results again from tests i had this morning.

They will be worth giving a try anyway even if only a little increase in appetite. Im not fond of using water based IM so wil just use sub-q in two x 0.5 ml jabs i think.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> #
> 
> Gutted, not what i wanted to hear lol. Just need appetite back, nearly throwing up eating chicken and rice here! Thanks for the input.


are you gagging on chicken and rice because you dont like it or is this from an affect of your condition?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

andysutils said:


> are you gagging on chicken and rice because you dont like it or is this from an affect of your condition?


Lol, i have tried steak, beef joint, potatoes, adding sauces etc etc etc etc and still the same mate. Just how it is at the minute, unsure if its like the annemia, or coeliac or whatever it is i have got.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

My dad has to have this for anemia i read a article was interesting may get some for myself you can mix it with your gear

http://www.steroidworld.com/forums/steroid-diet-nutrition/10066-vitamin-b12.html


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jimbo 1 said:


> My dad has to have this for anemia i read a article was interesting may get some for myself
> 
> http://www.steroidworld.com/forums/steroid-diet-nutrition/10066-vitamin-b12.html


Will check this out later mate, its blocked at work unfortunately.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

What have the doctors actually suggested you do?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

andysutils said:


> What have the doctors actually suggested you do?


Nothing yet. Had to have further blood tests this morning as he cant understand the last results suggesting my red blood cells are smaller than normal and a lack of them. Cant explain why im so tired and like a zombie all the time at the minute. I think he is now testing for coeliac but has said i may need a camera down throat into stomach next...... Great!


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The best thing i found for apatite was Ganabol /Equipoise

(boldenone undecylenate) run @ about 600mg per week half life about 7 day's

One of the most pronounced effects in Equipoise is its ability to raise your RBC´s (red blood cells). This is very typical of anabolic steroids; however, Equipoise would appear to do it to a slightly greater degree than most. One of the other effects most Equipoise users report is an increased appetite.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Nothing yet. Had to have further blood tests this morning as he cant understand the last results suggesting my red blood cells are smaller than normal and a lack of them. Cant explain why im so tired and like a zombie all the time at the minute. I think he is now testing for coeliac but has said i may need a camera down throat into stomach next...... Great!


Yeh I had a scope scan a few months ago and have to go back december.

the Synthetek is ok stuff but I found Vet grade B12 was better.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Yeh I had a scope scan a few months ago and have to go back december.
> 
> the Synthetek is ok stuff but I found Vet grade B12 was better.


Cheers mate, as long as it does something like little increase in appetite, red blood cell count or energy then im happy as it was very cheap.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Cheers mate, as long as it does something like little increase in appetite, red blood cell count or energy then im happy as it was very cheap.


its not a bad price for the amount you get mate. I have some myself as the vet grades quite expensive.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I never thought actually, the benefits for you will be much greater than me or anyone else with B12 defficiancy/Redcell, you should feel the benefits way more so disregard my experiences with it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

andysutils said:


> I never thought actually, the benefits for you will be much greater than me or anyone else with B12 defficiancy/Redcell, you should feel the benefits way more so disregard my experiences with it.


Hoping so mate, some extra energy would be nice as im like a zombie at the minute just plodding through life and workouts are rubbish etc.....


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

andysutils said:


> its not a bad price for the amount you get mate. I have some myself as the vet grades quite expensive.


the vet grade I'm using was cheap as chips, 9 quid for 100ml

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Intravit-B12-Injection-100ml/productinfo/INTRA100/


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Northern Rocker said:


> the vet grade I'm using was cheap as chips, 9 quid for 100ml
> 
> http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Intravit-B12-Injection-100ml/productinfo/INTRA100/


Is this a oil base one for inter muscular injection?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Northern Rocker said:


> the vet grade I'm using was cheap as chips, 9 quid for 100ml
> 
> http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Intravit-B12-Injection-100ml/productinfo/INTRA100/


What strength is this though?



Jimbo 1 said:


> Is this a oil base one for inter muscular injection?


Also need to know this?


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> What strength is this though?
> 
> Also need to know this?


Cyanocobalamin Ph.Eur, 500 micrograms/ml

Water based.

I am aware of the higher dosage of the synthetek product (Hydroxycobalamin, cyanacobalamin, 2,000mcg/ml.), I was in fact going to order this first but they deliver from outside the EU and Germany have other laws concerning the import of these types of things (basically anything which can only be bought in a Pharmacy may not be imported without a license, even aspirin). So I opted for the Vet product. And must say it works. Also to bear in mind, the vet product is pharma quality


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

What animal did you say it was for Northan Rocker?


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Jimbo 1 said:


> What animal did you say it was for Northan Rocker?


 says it on the link, horses, sheep


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Cheers was going to put horse but wasn't sure lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Eating meat will help with both iron and B-12 along with other B-vitamins.

B-vitamins are best taken together so a complex will be nice along with B-12 injections.

It can store in your body for up to a year and pinning once a week is just fine.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Eating meat will help with both iron and B-12 along with other B-vitamins.
> 
> B-vitamins are best taken together so a complex will be nice along with B-12 injections.
> 
> It can store in your body for up to a year and pinning once a week is just fine.


i thought only vitamins that can be stores were A,D,E,K as these are the only fat stored, the rest are water stored??? not questioning you just wondering if i misse something


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

3times per week is very good for appetit and strenght


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> i thought only vitamins that can be stores were A,D,E,K as these are the only fat stored, the rest are water stored??? not questioning you just wondering if i misse something


B12 can be stored by a healthy liver for up to a year my dad has a problem with his & has to have injections every month

I ment to say up to two years lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Eating meat will help with both iron and B-12 along with other B-vitamins.
> 
> B-vitamins are best taken together so a complex will be nice along with B-12 injections.
> 
> It can store in your body for up to a year and pinning once a week is just fine.


Thanks for that Hacks. I eat red meat 2 - 3 times a day (extra lean steak mince 500 - 750g a day), take 3 vitaming b-complex tabs a day (unsure of the dose) and my red blood cell count is still seriously low and slightly small in size.

Just hoping these really hep and will pin once a week. Cheers mate


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

You may be like my dad his liver doesn't store B12 Those injections will fix that if thats the problem your doctor can prescribe these for you,you will have to push them as they are expensive for them,


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jimbo 1 said:


> You may be like my dad his liver doesn't store B12 Those injections will fix that if thats the problem your doctor can prescribe these for you,you will have to push them as they are expensive for them,


im struggling to even get my blood test results back now so getting this out of them will probably be impossible!!

I ordered them from Synthetek anyway so will see how i go on with them.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

warren_1987 said:


> i thought only vitamins that can be stores were A,D,E,K as these are the only fat stored, the rest are water stored??? not questioning you just wondering if i misse something


Actually longer than a year.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002403.htm


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Jimbo 1 said:


> B12 can be stored by a healthy liver for up to a year my dad has a problem with his & has to have injections every month
> 
> I ment to say up to two years lol





hackskii said:


> Actually longer than a year.
> 
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002403.htm


thanks guys, learn something new everyday. wasnt saying you were wrong.. i trust you info more than the lecurer who done our t course she was cluless


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Its just a hobby of mine, many guys use just too much (B-12) and you cant tell them otherwise.

Defiencies are not that likely being young as assimilation is no problem.

But like Vitamin D when you are old the skin cant really take in as much D as in your youth, same with Vitamin B-12 due to lower hydrochloric acid where older folks have compromised digestion making B-12 more common than youth as a defency.

Outside of being a vegetarian where B-12 defency is common, most wont need to supplement it as the body uses it as needed.

Back in the day they gave dieting people a shot once a month, some though did it once a week, no need to pin that more than needed unless there is something going on.

Sub-Q is acceptable but I do tend to get a bruise with that, so I IM, and I buy the complex as it is about the same price yet has all the B-complex blend and same amount of Cyanocobalamin (B-12) 1000mcg.

I know you were not suggesting I was wrong and thanks for questioning me as I learn from my mistakes as well.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for that Hackskii, my reason for using it is is because i have anemia and a low red blood cell count. Im hoping this will increase it slightly along with whatever the doc prescribes next week.

I dont 2 x 0.5ml last night sub-q and it was fine and no bruising.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Eating meat will help with both iron and B-12 along with other B-vitamins.
> 
> B-vitamins are best taken together so a complex will be nice along with B-12 injections.
> 
> It can store in your body for up to a year and pinning once a week is just fine.


What dose of B12 would i take a week/month as i don't have any problems just would use for the boost,


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Jimbo 1 said:


> What dose of B12 would i take a week/month as i don't have any problems just would use for the boost,


http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthelamin-appetite-stimulator/ has some dosages for the product they sell


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

xpower said:


> http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthelamin-appetite-stimulator/ has some dosages for the product they sell


Thanks an interesting read


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lets not get too carried away with the hype, B-12 does not need to be given daily, all excess is urinated out and stored for later on when needed.

Being 8 times stronger means nothing when I can get B-complex that has B-12 in it for less than 1/10th that price http://www.amazon.com/Vitamin-Super-Complex-Injection-100/dp/B001FXP70E

Just put things into perspective here guys, the full range of B-vitamins works better than any one single alone, and pinning even twice a week with 2ml makes that product 20 times more expensive as you dont actually need that much:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just to reiterate though. My reason for using this is to help my red blood cell count as I'm anemic.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i got diagnosed with anaemia 5 yr ago i cant absorb b12 from food

all i have to take is 1 ml 1000mcg of cyanocobalim every 3 month

really no point taking more than you need


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Been using 1ml of the synthetech every other day now for about 9 days and have no hunger benefit what so ever yet.. Energy, i guess i do feel a little better, not sure how it will effect energy levels in the gym as havnt been in the last week.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

im doing the same kieran, and same for me no hunger benefits at all! i cant even tell im taking it in any way tbh


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jonesy1234cas said:


> im doing the same kieran, and same for me no hunger benefits at all! i cant even tell im taking it in any way tbh


Me too, i didnt expect much but a little bit of a hunger boost would be nice.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

same reason i got them mate! was going to run ghrp6 but i lost my job so im skint!! and the vit b was basically give away price!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you are not deficient in B-12, I doubt you will feel anything but the needle:lol:


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> If you are not deficient in B-12, I doubt you will feel anything but the needle:lol:


first off all i thought I had an increase however I am doing 4ml a week and my appetite is bad I am in day 32 of pct and all I am craving is fast foods and I hate that, i cant seem to eat my normal meals very strange


----------

